

FireQuery: Firebug enhancements for jQuery - woid
http://firequery.binaryage.com

======
qeorge
The FireQuery add-on ends up disabling Firebug on my machine. Too bad because
this looks useful. Is anyone able to get it to work?

~~~
zealog
The notes on the page says that it "works with Firebug 1.4" which is the
current beta of Firebug. I can't tell if that means it works with it or
requires it, but perhaps that's your issue.

~~~
qeorge
That did it, thanks a lot!

This is going to be really useful, especially being able to see the stored
data right in the DOM tree.

------
kylemathews
Yeah, this is a very useful plugin. Highly recommended for all jquery
developers.

I especially like being able to "jquerify" pages as I like to use jquery for
ad-hoc data-mining of pages. It's easy to write up little scripts to pull out
information I need.

